# Problem understanding my wage slip



## gmh (29 Nov 2010)

Hi 

Im having some trouble understanding my final pay slip. I am after finishing up a 3 and a half month contract and received my final payslip, because it is my first time working this year I understand that I shouldnt pay Tax on my earnings. My salary was 25k pro rata so my monthly wage should be 2083.33 /month. I worked 1 Nov to the 17 Nov so my pay for November should be based on theses dates and should include holiday pay and 2.05hours of over time and holiday pay based on me starting the position on the 23 August.
My payslip for November totals to 1361.24 and I cannot figure out how this was calculated. Details on my Payslip are as follows 
Rate 12.02
Hours 104.00
@1.5
Basic Pay 1250.08
Overtime -58.60
Hol/Bonus 502.59

Total Pay 1694.07

Income Levy 33.88
PRSI ee 45.72

Payment 1361.24
PRSI er 182.11

I have received payment of 1361.24 and I cannot figure out how this has been calculated. If anyone could please break this down for me in simple English I would be very much obliged. Thanks!!!!!!


----------

